# I want a..



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Brown Headed Boer so I can call her Choc Top :greengrin: 

Just a random thought lol.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Now if you had told me that in 2007 I would have named one Choc Top (cos 2007 was C year). 

Thats a cool name though :wink:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

lol. You coooulldd be a rebel and name an 09 baby choc top :roll: 

I actually kinda stole the name.
When I was researching my Mini Goats there was a pretty girl called choc top that i thought was adorable xD
But they are diff breeds so i dont think that will matter :wink:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Well, I was a rebel in 08 which was supposed to have D names and I had Rexie, Fruit Loop and Pilgrims Pride. But dont tell anyone!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

shhhh xD

So this year is E right?
Eggburt
Elva
Extraterrestrial (sp?)
extreme
extraordinany 
eevee (not eve, but EE-VEE) lol
Egypt Man/Lady 
xD
I dunno I like thinking of weird names
Ooh!
eragon.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Eragon is EXCELLENT for a buck - will use that for one that might keep his jingle bells. 

I dont think I could call anything Eggburt. Poor goat


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Lol first thing that came to mind, sorry :ROFL: 
If you cant tell i am obsessed with the eragon/eldest/brisngr books right neoow.

So elva and eragon are from those.
And i will go to the glossary at the back and find some magical E words if you like xD

Electric Eel


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

If I get a buck and doe twin pair, I will call them Elva and Eragon. 

Yes please to magical E names! I quite like the sound of fantasy/magic names for animals


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

K here I go
Ellesmera el-uhs-MEER-uh - Elf City in the big magical forest  But it would make a pretty name for a girl
Now these are words of the ancient language, and dont have pronunciation but have their meaning
Eldunari - The Heart of Hearts
Erisdar - The Flameless lanterns used by the dwarves + Elves
Eka - I
Elrun - Thank
Edur - A tor or prominence
These are dwarf words
Eta - No xD

So yeah there are heaps of Good G words and such, not many E ones.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I love Ellesmera for a little hairy angora girl. 

Also Eldunari I think could be either boy or girl 

Eka and Eta are definitely twins. 

But my fav would have to be Ellesmera - cant wait for girl E babies!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

keren said:


> Eragon is EXCELLENT for a buck - will use that for one that might keep his jingle bells.


 :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

LOl glad I could help then.
yes, Eka and Eta would be perfect! If they are boy/girl, i would choose eka as a boy and eta and a girl


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

this bucks name is eragon,..... AABG Eragon


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Ohh he's pretty :drool:


----------

